# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  فرستادن ایمیل با جی میل و یاهو میل به همه ی میل ها حتی میل های سایت ها

## babol-hacker

سلام به همه دوستام
قبل از این که بگین تو سایت کلی مطلب هست بگم که همشو دیدمو استفاده کردم
اما یدونه بدردم خورد که فقط با جی میل میتونستی میل بفرستی
من با این برنامه براش کاری کردم که بیاد از اد لیست های یک لیست باکس یکس یکس بهشون میل کنه
اما سرعت خیلی کمه و هنگ میکنه
مثلا من یک تکست به برنامه گذاشتم که برنامه خط به خط این فایل تکست و که تو هر خطش ادرس میل نوشته و به لیست اضافه میکنه مثلا من 2500 تا اد کردم اما هم خیلی تول کشید بفرسته هم هنگ کرد هم وسطاش اررور داد و اومد بیرون
بشم من رفتم به جی میل خودم دیدم تو قسمت سند میل من اونایی که فرستادم هست
اگه بخوام روزانه 2500 یا بیشتر بفرستم سرور جی میل اجازه میده؟سند میل من می ترکه که؟
سورسو میزارم
من مبتدیم به سورس نخندین کاملش کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## babol-hacker

یعنی کسی نیست جوابمو بده؟

----------


## r0ot$harp

*




 نوشته شده توسط babol-hacker


یعنی کسی نیست جوابمو بده؟


دوست عزیز از Fake Mail بنده استفاده کنید . سورس رو من در تاپیک قرار دادم . دانلود کرده و رویه هاست PHP که خاصیت مربوط به Mail باز باشد آپلود کرده و نهایت لذت را ببرید . 




باتشکر احسان
*

----------


## babol-hacker

اقا اگه بتونی توضیح بده که هاست php چیه و واضح بگو

----------


## ehsan-avr

براي ثبت يك هاست پي اچ پي رايگان به نظر من سايت گيگفا از همه ي هاست هاي 
رايگان بهتره . براي ثبت هاست ابتدا بايد تو سايت ثبت نام كنيد و پس از اون 
يه هاست براي خودتون ثبت كنيد. اونوقت مي تونيد فايل ارسال ايميل رو 
رو هاست خودتون آپلود كنيد .

www.gigfa.com
براي توضيح هم  هاست در واقع يه فضاي اينترنتيه كه مي تونيد فايل هاي خودتونو اونجا آپلود كنيد. و هاست هم چند نوع داره كه يكي از اونا پي اچ پي است
در مورد كار با هاست هم اگه توضيحي خواستي بگو تا بفرستم

----------


## iranmdp

دوست عزیز هاست پی اچ پی به فضای وب می گن که سیستم عامل لینوکس باشه و فقط فایل صفحه های برنامه نویسی با php و html رو ی اون قابل آپلود می باشند . :چشمک: 
البته من سایت 50gigs.net رو پیشنهاد می کنم چون پهنای باندش بیشتره

----------


## konect

فرض کن میخای یک فروشگاه تو شهر بزنی باید چیکار کنی؟
اول یک فضا تو شهر اجاره میکنی یا میخری؟ 
حالا بسته به اینکه این فضا کجای شهره امنیت داره یانه دو نبش هست یا نه واینکه چه امکاناتی داره مبلغش فرق داره. 
بعد از اجاره یک اسمی برای فروشگاه انتخاب میکنی درسته؟
بعدشم محصولات خودت رو میذاری و یا خدمات خودت رو ارائه میدی درسته؟

حالابریم تو وب، به فضایی که شما اجاره میکنی تا فایلهای وبسایت رو توش بذاری میگن هاست و به اسمی که برای اون فضا میذاری مثل www.Google.com میگن دامین

----------

